# Digitech JamMan Solo XT Looper Problems



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

I recently bought a Digitech JamMan Solo XT Looper and have recorded some Jazz Drum Loops using Waveform8 and Drumatix. I then export the tracks as 16 bit Stereo wav files.

Now the problem is how to put these wav files on the JamMan. I used the usb cable and the JamMan Manager software, but I could not transfer the files. I then tried copying directly to the micro SD card, but still nothing.

Help please.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I was just listening to a podcast that was several years old where a guy ran into this exact problem.

He said he found disussions going back to the time the pedal was released, and Digitech never fixed the issue.

Let me see...about 30 minutes into this. I’m not sure if he ever solved it.

Episode 57: In A Jam, Man!

Make sure you have the latest version of the software, JamManager XT 2.35.
https://digitech.com/en/software

I don’t have one, so it would be hard for me to figure this out, but if I was going to try something, this is what I would do.

1. Put the microSD card in the JamMan and do the format procedure.
2. Record something on the JamMan to the card.
3. See if Windows can read the card.
4. If not, take the card to a Linux or Apple computer and see if they can read the card.
[If that works, you may be able to download something that allows Windows to read whatever format the card is in, like EXT3 or?]
5. If you can see files, figure out the file format (using ffprobe perhaps), and the naming convention.
6. If you can’t see files, see if there is a Linux or Apple version of the JamMan software that works.
7. If not, see if you can read the disc with a disc editor program. A .wav file will have a specific header you should be to able find. This would be horrible, but somebody may have or will be able to write a program to make it work.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

I figured it out. So simple a solution that I can't believe how dumb I was. 

I run a patch cord from the line out of my Lexicon Alpha external USB sound card on my computer to the left input of the JamMan. (Sound source is played on the computer) Then the left out to my amp. I start record on the JamMan and start playing the file on the computer.

Before, I was trying to copy the wav file. But this time I just recorded direct. Works perfectly.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

